# Picking Up Younger Passengers. Under 18



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

I picked up a passenger this morning and the destination was to a high school. Thought nothing of it at first, then I felt like I shouldn't have accepted this ride. It was teenager, I guess 16-17 year old girl. Was just wondering what's you guys/Uber protocol on picking up a young passenger (Under 18)?

Seems like a parent would call an Uber for their child if they missed the school bus, but also they couldv'e just use someone else's account.

Just was curious to know if some drivers didn't pickup younger paxs?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Use search. Lots of threds on this info.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Search is your friend. In a nutshell, unaccompanied minors are not allowed. If that teenage girl so much as accuses YOU of touching her because she's p!ssed off at her BF, we'll be seeing you on the news.


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

DocT said:


> Search is your friend. In a nutshell, unaccompanied minors are not allowed. If that teenage girl so much as accuses YOU of touching her because she's p!ssed off at her BF, we'll be seeing you on the news.


That's what I thought halfway through the ride.

So do u card paxs if they look under 18?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Just ask the pax! "Good Morning, [pax name]. Going to school?" As pax buckles up and replies: "Yes" you reply back, "Which high school? Ok, what grade are you in?" Make it sound like small talk as you are gearing up. If underage, apologize as you need to cancel the ride under Uber's TOS. Then IMMEDIATELY report to Uber about the account holder.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

I drive 16-18 yr olds. In fact, I have a 'regular' on lyft. It's hard to tell they are under 18. Honestly, I'm ok with it - I realize it's against the TOS, but I feel that is a very reasonable age to use uber/lyft. I have 4 teenagers and I know how hard it is for working parents to get them to all their stuff. 

I'm female, so I don't worry about any false accusations. (And honestly, I think the risk of being falsely accused regarding sexual assault is overblown - false accusations are statistically very rare. Sexual assault is very underreported due to the horrible way victims are treated.)


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I drive 16-18 yr olds. In fact, I have a 'regular' on lyft. It's hard to tell they are under 18. Honestly, I'm ok with it - I realize it's against the TOS, but I feel that is a very reasonable age to use uber/lyft. I have 4 teenagers and I know how hard it is for working parents to get them to all their stuff.
> 
> I'm female, so I don't worry about any false accusations. (And honestly, I think the risk of being falsely accused regarding sexual assault is overblown - false accusations are statistically very rare. Sexual assault is very underreported due to the horrible way victims are treated.)


Because you are a female?


----------



## CantThrowCantCatch (Sep 17, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I drive 16-18 yr olds. In fact, I have a 'regular' on lyft. It's hard to tell they are under 18. Honestly, I'm ok with it - I realize it's against the TOS, but I feel that is a very reasonable age to use uber/lyft. I have 4 teenagers and I know how hard it is for working parents to get them to all their stuff.
> 
> I'm female, so I don't worry about any false accusations. (And honestly, I think the risk of being falsely accused regarding sexual assault is overblown - false accusations are statistically very rare. Sexual assault is very underreported due to the horrible way victims are treated.)


Definitely gotta be easier for woman. Just felt it wasnt worth the risk (I know it's a small risk). I know sometimes the parents can't take them.

When I was driving I didn't even wanna say anything to her because I didn't wanna seem like a creepy old guy trying to flirt/get to know her.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

They are too absorbed in their phones to pay any attention to you as a driver. No need to speak to them (did I mention I have 4 teenagers? My house is VERY quiet!)


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

How do you know how old they are? Some people who are 16 look 22, and vice versa.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Have a 2 camera dash cam.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I drive 16-18 yr olds. In fact, I have a 'regular' on lyft. It's hard to tell they are under 18. Honestly, I'm ok with it - I realize it's against the TOS, but I feel that is a very reasonable age to use uber/lyft. I have 4 teenagers and I know how hard it is for working parents to get them to all their stuff.
> 
> I'm female, so I don't worry about any false accusations. (And honestly, I think the risk of being falsely accused regarding sexual assault is overblown - false accusations are statistically very rare. Sexual assault is very underreported due to the horrible way victims are treated.)


So, because you're a female and consider yourself immune from false allegations (ps you're not), you assume the false allegation that is over blown, despite the fact there was a cabbie in Ontario, i think it was? , who was accused just because he wouldn't let girls smoke in his cab? So us males should completely discount the fact it happened.

Yeah thanks for your advice, I'll make sure my dashcams are running, thanks.

Gimme a sec and I'll link the Ontario driver.

Les than 15 seconds, here is the video, from edmonton:


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> So, because you're a female and consider yourself immune from false allegations (ps you're not), you assume the false allegation that is over blown, despite the fact there was a cabbie in Ontario, i think it was? , who was accused just because he wouldn't let girls smoke in his cab? So us males should completely discount the fact it happened.
> 
> Yeah thanks for your advice,


No.

Because I'm female, I feel I am extremely low risk for false accusations of sexual assault. Not immune. But low risk enough that I do on occasion drive teens.

Completely separate from anything related to driving or me being female is the fact that false accusations of sexual assault/abuse are rare. Yes, it does happen - but rarely. In fact, rape/sexual assault are under reported. Part of the reason they are such under reported crimes are because the victims are often shamed & humiliated during the reporting/investigative/trial process. This is rather well known statistical information.

Furthermore, I didn't give the OP or anyone else advice. I only said what I do and why. I didn't recommend any else do anything.

No one should drive pax that makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> No.
> 
> Because I'm female, I feel I am extremely low risk for false accusations of sexual assault. Not immune. But low risk enough that I do on occasion drive teens.
> 
> ...


So you're sticking with "rarely" as a defense after you've been shown a GROUP, not a singular, but a group, willing to ruin a guys life and livelihood over $13, and in the same comment why guy shouldn't worry because you're immune?!

Any driver that takes a female pax better have an interior cam, period. You can risk it, you get the benefit of the doubt, males do not. That position of privelege must be comfy for you.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Yep, it is. 

Now just consider all the various situations in which being male privileges you over being female. Think about this one situation and how it makes you feel being at a disadvantage - a disadvantage you had no say in or control over - one that has nothing to do with your personal character. Imagine what it is like for females for all those numerous other situations where being male gives you privilege over being female. 

Still annoyed at my privilege to drive teenagers around and not fear being falsely accused of sexual assault? 

My heart, it bleeds for you.


----------



## New2Uber15 (Oct 8, 2015)

this went left


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> Yep, it is.
> 
> Now just consider all the various situations in which being male privileges you over being female. Think about this one situation and how it makes you feel being at a disadvantage - a disadvantage you had no say in or control over - one that has nothing to do with your personal character. Imagine what it is like for females for all those numerous other situations where being male gives you privilege over being female.
> 
> ...


Ah, okay, cool, now I understand. It's okay for men to be automatically guilty, or at least suspect, at the say so of women, because you're not about equality, you're about getting your turn at the top.

You had the opportunity to decry these wicked people for daring to use something as terrible as sexual assault for their own manipulative and greedy ways, instead of condemning it for the farce it made of actual assault survivors.

You don't care about equality or safety, you want power. And you display it with the naked aggression of clansman in a hood shouting about affirmative action.

Thank you for clarifying for all men why they need an interior camera, and never pick up underage pax. I literally could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> So you're sticking with "rarely" as a defense after you've been shown a GROUP, not a singular, but a group, willing to ruin a guys life and livelihood over $13, and in the same comment why guy shouldn't worry because you're immune?!
> 
> Any driver that takes a female pax better have an interior cam, period. You can risk it, you get the benefit of the doubt, males do not. That position of privelege must be comfy for you.


Because it's so much more comfy to worry about bring sexually assaulted (which is MUCH more likely) than to worry about false accusations of sexual assault?

You should read the below quote to see just how "comfy" women are:

The following day, I attended a workshop about preventing gender violence, facilitated by Katz. There, he posed a question to all of the men in the room: "Men, what things do you do to protect yourself from being raped or sexually assaulted?"

Not one man, including myself, could quickly answer the question. Finally, one man raised his hand and said, "Nothing." Then Katz asked the women, "What things do you do to protect yourself from being raped or sexually assaulted?" Nearly all of the women in the room raised their hand. One by one, each woman testified:

"I don't make eye contact with men when I walk down the street," said one.
"I don't put my drink down at parties," said another. 
"I use the buddy system when I go to parties."
"I cross the street when I see a group of guys walking in my direction." 
"I use my keys as a potential weapon."

The women went on for several minutes, until their side of the blackboard was completely filled with responses. The men's side of the blackboard was blank. I was stunned. I had never heard a group of women say these things before. I thought about all of the women in my life - including my mother, sister and girlfriend - and realized that I had a lot to learn about gender.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> Ah, okay, cool, now I understand. It's okay for men to be automatically guilty, or at least suspect, at the say so of women, because you're not about equality, you're about getting your turn at the top.


Show me exactly where she said that?

"Turn at the top"? So you agree women are NOT getting a turn at the top yet?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Because it's so much more comfy to worry about bring sexually assaulted (which is MUCH more likely) than to worry about false accusations of sexual assault?
> 
> You should read the below quote to see just how "comfy" women are:
> 
> ...


So you pull a random quote from else where about what, the fact that men are taught that they can't be sexual assault victims? And that has what to do with this conversation, where it was clearly stated that is okay for women to use life ruining power as a plaything?

What are you defending? That is okay that men are taught they're assumed rapists, or that they're taught they can't be victims?

Again, you make my argument better than I could - the drunk grabbing your crotch, she'll claim victim and be believed if you can't prove otherwise. Cameras, always.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Show me exactly where she said that?
> 
> "Turn at the top"? So you agree women are NOT getting a turn at the top yet?


So, you're agreeing that "a turn at the top" is the goal, instead of equality?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> So, you're agreeing that "a turn at the top" is the goal, instead of equality?


No what I'm implying is that YOU agree that if there is a top men have had it and still do and women haven't had a turn there.

Nor do you think they should.

YOU brought up the "turn at the top", remember?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> So you pull a random quote from else where about what, the fact that men are taught that they can't be sexual assault victims? And that has what to do with this conversation, where it was clearly stated that is okay for women to use life ruining power as a plaything?
> 
> What are you defending? That is okay that men are taught they're assumed rapists, or that they're taught they can't be victims?
> 
> Again, you make my argument better than I could - the drunk grabbing your crotch, she'll claim victim and be believed if you can't prove otherwise. Cameras, always.


Stop trying to twist words. And where was it "clearly stated" that it's ok for anyone's life to be ruined?


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> No what I'm implying is that YOU agree that if there is a top men have had it and still do and women haven't had a turn there.
> 
> Nor do you think they should.
> 
> YOU brought up the "turn at the top", remember?


Which is where you're wrong. The turn at the top idea was brought up by the woman who thought it was grand that men were treated as guilty until proven innocent.

Difference being, I want everyone treated the same, regardless of sex. I don't want to have the expense of two cameras thrust on me because I'm presumed guilty, and have to be able to prove my innocence.

But, as is made abundantly clear in this thread, we'd all better damn well do.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Stop trying to twist words. And where was it "clearly stated" that it's ok for anyone's life to be ruined?





iDriveNashville said:


> Any driver that takes a female pax better have an interior cam, period. You can risk it, you get the benefit of the doubt, males do not. That position of privelege must be comfy for you.





grayspinner said:


> Yep, it is.


After a video of women claiming sexual assault on a driver because they were unhappy, to be clear.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

iDriveNashville said:


> So, because you're a female and consider yourself immune from false allegations (ps you're not), you assume the false allegation that is over blown, despite the fact there was a cabbie in Ontario, i think it was? , who was accused just because he wouldn't let girls smoke in his cab? So us males should completely discount the fact it happened.
> 
> Yeah thanks for your advice, I'll make sure my dashcams are running, thanks.
> 
> ...


I hope he got more than the $60k he is asking for.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I picked up a passenger this morning and the destination was to a high school. Thought nothing of it at first, then I felt like I shouldn't have accepted this ride. It was teenager, I guess 16-17 year old girl. Was just wondering what's you guys/Uber protocol on picking up a young passenger (Under 18)?
> 
> Seems like a parent would call an Uber for their child if they missed the school bus, but also they couldv'e just use someone else's account.
> 
> Just was curious to know if some drivers didn't pickup younger paxs?


Last year I drove a lass to school every day. Uber says no picking up pax under 18, but that's a pointless policy. As long as you have a dual channel dashcam you're safe. After all, you're an IC and you're running your own business. You can transport whoever you wish.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

DocT said:


> I hope he got more than the $60k he is asking for.


To be clear he sued each of the girls for $60,000 each, so $240,000 total. The last public info i could find on a quick Google search said the girls would not be speaking about the incident publicly.

Given the lack of info after that, it looks like a settlement was reached with a gag order.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Dual lens dash camera is your friend.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

RamzFanz said:


> Have a 2 camera dash cam.


Right. It's called a dual channel dashcam. Anyone driving livery today without one is, well, a moron.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Right. It's called a dual channel dashcam. Anyone driving livery today without one is, well, a moron.


We've always agreed on that!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> We've always agreed on that!


Because we're both being rational!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I picked up a passenger this morning and the destination was to a high school. Thought nothing of it at first, then I felt like I shouldn't have accepted this ride. It was teenager, I guess 16-17 year old girl. Was just wondering what's you guys/Uber protocol on picking up a young passenger (Under 18)?
> 
> Seems like a parent would call an Uber for their child if they missed the school bus, but also they couldv'e just use someone else's account.
> 
> Just was curious to know if some drivers didn't pickup younger paxs?


My speculation is that Ubers insurance will not cover you when violating the TOS. I would even speculate it was the insurance carrier that made the rule. You may want to check into this.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> My speculation is that Ubers insurance will not cover you when violating the TOS. I would even speculate it was the insurance carrier that made the rule. You may want to check into this.


Uber's insurance doesn't really cover anything anyway, so I'm not sure how transporting youngsters makes that much difference. Simple fact is, you get into an at-fault wreck while driving Uber and you're phuqued.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Use search. Lots of threds on this info.


Sigh, yes. Or read the GUber faqs.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Until or unless Uber can provide me with a solid, rational reason for not transporting unaccompanied minors, I'll continue to operate my dual channel dashcam and will gladly accept pings from the boarding school up the road. The kids tend to be smart, courteous, well-heeled, and most of them have been well schooled in the art of tipping. So, why wouldn't I transport kids to and from campus? Hell, the administrators at the school encourage the students to use U/L for off-campus trips. And the parents are urged to set up U/L accounts for their kids.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

To the OP and those transporting minors, from the Uber Rider Agreement:
*"USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you."

Your Partner Agreement requires you to operate within the terms of the T&C. So do as you will but these are the consequences of driving a minor on the Uber platform:

1) Clear violation of your T&C and grounds for deactivation ( I know I know, Uber Mom and all)
2) You are not operating legally so zero protection from Uber insurance. Fault or not. Can you imagine the lawsuit if little Johnny gets hurt and you are at fault. YOUR family will lose everything, guaranteed. 
3) You are not operating as a legal TNC vehicle in this instance, so you are also in violation of your municipal regulations covering commercial "vehicle for hire" services. Not really enforceable, until you get in that accident or pulled over for a mover. Then, well now you have an issue.

All this risk for a $10 ride? Those speaking in favor of lifting minors are doing themselves and the community a grave disservice. There's opinion, and then there's just plain ignorance of law and cavalier disregard for safety. Not to mention the welfare of your family.

Do what you will, but you'd never catch me with an unaccompanied minor in the car. Would you buy alcohol or tobacco for a minor (not your child)?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> To the OP and those transporting minors, from the Uber Rider Agreement:
> *"USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you."
> 
> ...


See, but until or unless Uber can explain to me why this policy is in place, I am exercising my right as an IC not to follow this policy as I operate my business. This policy is detrimental to my profitability, so of course I'm going to ignore it. What rational person wouldn't?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> See, but until or unless Uber can explain to me why this policy is in place, I am exercising my right as an IC not to follow this policy as I operate my business. This policy is detrimental to my profitability, so of course I'm going to ignore it. What rational person wouldn't?


DD I know you are not a troll so, maybe you are misunderstanding me. A rational person wishing to not violate the law would adhere to this. Because it is not just a policy, but a matter of "operating legally".

Does your State or municipalities have rules that regulate "commercial vehicle for hire"?

If so, then when you are transporting a minor, in violation of Uber T&C, then you are defacto operating an illegal *********. I.e. carrying fares without proper licensure. It would be no different if you where driving with out insurance or on a suspended license.

When you operate outside the Uber Partner Agreement, then you are running illegal because you are not operating under the umbrella of a TNC network operator. Unless you carry your commercial licenses, then this discussion does not even apply to you. This is my point.

I give about as much of a rat's ass about GUber rulz as you do. But there is a difference between the legal rules and GUber stupid "procedures".


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> DD I know you are not a troll so, maybe you are misunderstanding me. A rational person wishing to not violate the law would adhere to this. Because it is not just a policy, but a matter of "operating legally".
> 
> Does your State or municipalities have rules that regulate "commercial vehicle for hire"?
> 
> ...


Let me see if I can clear this up. Most states do not have laws that prohibit a livery driver from transporting minors. I have yet to come across such a law. But the notion of not ferrying minors is purely an Uber policy, not a law. OK, so what does that mean? It means when I transport a 17 year old I'm flaunting the Uber policy and I'm contributing to my profitability. Now, the argument is that Uber will not cover me in an accident if I have an unaccompanied minor in the car. OK, so big deal. I have news for you. The Uber insurance isn't going to help you out anyway, so who cares? In my case, I carry commercial livery insurance and there are no age restrictions on who I can or can't transport. So, between my pragmatic point of view, my dual channel dashcam, and an actual insurance policy, I don't really care what Uber says regarding who I can and can't let into MY car.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Let me see if I can clear this up. Most states do not have laws that prohibit a livery driver from transporting minors. I have yet to come across such a law. But the notion of not ferrying minors is purely an Uber policy, not a law. OK, so what does that mean? It means when I transport a 17 year old I'm flaunting the Uber policy and I'm contributing to my profitability. Now, the argument is that Uber will not cover me in an accident if I have an unaccompanied minor in the car. OK, so big deal. I have news for you. The Uber insurance isn't going to help you out anyway, so who cares? In my case, I carry commercial livery insurance and there are no age restrictions on who I can or can't transport. So, between my pragmatic point of view, my dual channel dashcam, and an actual insurance policy, I don't really care what Uber says regarding who I can and can't let into MY car.


GUber On DD!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> GUber On DD!


Ya know, we're all jus' trying to get by...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Most of the young riders we're talking about are teens... 15, 16, 17. I don't know how I'm supposed to know when a young person gets in my car whether he's 18 or 16. I really don't.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Most of the young riders we're talking about are teens... 15, 16, 17. I don't know how I'm supposed to know when a young person gets in my car whether he's 18 or 16. I really don't.


And hopefully the lawman that comes to investigate your accident while transporting an unaccompanied minor will be as similarily unaware. Let me ask you the questions...so little Johnny is grieveously injured, maimed for life:
1) What do you think Uber's position will be? Are you operating legally on their platform?
2) How about the lawyer this family retains, what will his theory be? Are you a gypsy/bandit taxi?
3) The parents, are they aware that this is a prohibited activity and they may share some culpability?
4) How about the local media, which spin will they put on this? 
5) And last, let us not forget the Prosecuting Attorney. Are you familiar with the concept of criminal negligence?

Bro's, my last lecture on topic and I will get off my soapbox. I get it believe me. I'll push the GUber rulz as far as anyone, but this one I believe is a "third rail" unless you are carrying all required commercial licenses/insurance/permits etc.

Ya'll do as you will. Your bidness is your bidness and I'll mind my own. I hope I don't see you headlining the NBC World News Tonight.

Peace and GUber On!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> My speculation is that Ubers insurance will not cover you when violating the TOS. I would even speculate it was the insurance carrier that made the rule. You may want to check into this.


YOU are not violating it. The app holder is.

Unless uber requires riders to give an ID to the driver (and they don't even give us last name) how are we supposed to know how old someone is?

James River has an agreement with Uber to provide insurance to those on Uber rides. There is nothing in our agreement about age that I have seen.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Ya know, we're all jus' trying to get by...


I know Mi amigo, en ciertamente. You're a big boy, do your business. I could be dead wrong on this as I am not a lawyer. But I do manage my own risks as an operator and this is one case I don't want to "test in the wild". YMMV!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> YOU are not violating it. The app holder is.
> 
> Unless uber requires riders to give an ID to the driver (and they don't even give us last name) how are we supposed to know how old someone is?
> 
> James River has an agreement with Uber to provide insurance to those on Uber rides. There is nothing in our agreement about age that I have seen.


Great point Fuzzy! I agree it's a murky issue. And my issue is not so much on the insurance front, but more to the point of are we in a "legal lift" or not. Similar to a street hail scenario. If we don't have a legal rider, then are we clear or not? As the "service provider" Uber places us in a(another) tenuous legal position. What position is the police investigator going to take? Do you wish to be the pilot case? As I have said, y'all go ahead and carry the yunguns, I'll pass.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> YOU are not violating it. The app holder is.
> 
> Unless uber requires riders to give an ID to the driver (and they don't even give us last name) how are we supposed to know how old someone is?
> 
> James River has an agreement with Uber to provide insurance to those on Uber rides. There is nothing in our agreement about age that I have seen.


What happens when an underage person person trys to buy alcohol or smokes? The retailer is held responsible.

Just who do you think is going to be held responsible if an underage person gets hurt in your car? Ill clue you in... the one driving the car. And that one driving the car is now uninsured because the app holder is underage. And as Wil Lam pointed out, you are potentially operating illegally. Is it really worth the risk with so many unknowns?

Like so many clueless Uber drivers out there, you think playing stupid will be a legal defense in court. Good luck with that.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber's insurance doesn't really cover anything anyway, so I'm not sure how transporting youngsters makes that much difference. Simple fact is, you get into an at-fault wreck while driving Uber and you're phuqued.


What is the deductible? Is it primary or secondary to your personal policy?


----------



## Uberx Vegas (Oct 27, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> That's what I thought halfway through the ride.
> 
> So do u card paxs if they look under 18?


If the person that requested for the ride is 18 and over and in the car with them......no worries.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> What happens when an underage person person trys to buy alcohol


Wait. Are you drawing comparisons to underage alcohol abuse and a girl getting an Uber ride to school?


----------



## NAC (Oct 5, 2015)

grayspinner said:


> I drive 16-18 yr olds. In fact, I have a 'regular' on lyft. It's hard to tell they are under 18. Honestly, I'm ok with it - I realize it's against the TOS, but I feel that is a very reasonable age to use uber/lyft. I have 4 teenagers and I know how hard it is for working parents to get them to all their stuff.
> 
> I'm female, so I don't worry about any false accusations. (And honestly, I think the risk of being falsely accused regarding sexual assault is overblown - false accusations are statistically very rare. Sexual assault is very underreported due to the horrible way victims are treated.)


I drive under 18 on occasion. The parents call me r they are the ones putting them in the car. I have had them tell me males drivers have cancelled trips before so I try and know there pick up dates and times to be around for the ping. I guess this is wrong according to the post.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So let me ask this. Can a 14 y/o ride a city bus? Can a 15 y/o ride the subway? Of course they. 16 and 17 y/o's can buy a ticket and ride an Amtrak train unaccompanied. You can send your 13 y/o on the train by himself as long as you sign a permission form. What's wrong with taking an Uber?

I think all this is a bunch of paranoia. People now days are so freaky about kids.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> And hopefully the lawman that comes to investigate your accident while transporting an unaccompanied minor will be as similarily unaware. Let me ask you the questions...so little Johnny is grieveously injured, maimed for life:
> 1) What do you think Uber's position will be? Are you operating legally on their platform?
> 2) How about the lawyer this family retains, what will his theory be? Are you a gypsy/bandit taxi?
> 3) The parents, are they aware that this is a prohibited activity and they may share some culpability?
> ...


You make an excellent point. As long as you have real insurance and a dual channel dashcam, you're in good shape to transport paxs of any age. OK, I won't transport an unaccompanied baby. but you get my meaning. I do well with fares ferrying students to and from the boarding school nearby. And since the school and most of the parents tell the students to use U/L when traveling off-campus, I'll continue to take these fares without reservation. Several of the students have ridden with me multiple times and they have come of up with a nice nickname for me.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Einstein said:


> What is the deductible? Is it primary or secondary to your personal policy?


There is no personal policy when I'm driving livery. See, one of my other businesses requires me to carry commercial auto insurance, so I just attached the livery rider for a few bucks more. It's a $500 deductible. I am one of the very few U/L drivers who is actually properly insured, so my risk profile is far lower than nearly every other U/L driver out there. That's why I can pick up minors (or anyone else) with no worries and very little risk.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

When I first started on X/Select I picked up a 12 year old kid and took him to school. 20 min ride. Made small talk and discovered that this kid ubered to school every day. I was amazed. When I arrived at the kids house all i saw was the door open someone who I assumed was his father wave to me and the little Johnny walking to the car and getting in. As a parent of 2 kids I was amazed. I'll take kids now but not before I've spoken with their parents.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

yoyodyne said:


> Wait. Are you drawing comparisons to underage alcohol abuse and a girl getting an Uber ride to school?


No


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

R44KDEN said:


> When I first started on X/Select I picked up a 12 year old kid and took him to school. 20 min ride. Made small talk and discovered that this kid ubered to school every day. I was amazed. When I arrived at the kids house all i saw was the door open someone who I assumed was his father wave to me and the little Johnny walking to the car and getting in. As a parent of 2 kids I was amazed. I'll take kids now but not before I've spoken with their parents.


Yeah, that's a good approach.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

If you are accused by an underage person (male/female) of any type of sexual/predator offense and it is later proven that you are completely innocent (and even were set up) you still lose.

There is no way that you will ever be vindicated. Even video proof of your total innocence and even financial restitution by court order........ will leave you tainted for life.

Unless of course no one ever hears about it. Newspapers have a way of making that remote.

You have got to be desperate beyond the pale to risk it. You won't win the Poweball in this lifetime but the very remote possibility of being falsley accused of this crime is a done deal by comparison.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DucatiDan said:


> If you are accused by an underage person (male/female) of any type of sexual/predator offense and it is later proven that you are completely innocent (and even were set up) you still lose..


I won't argue this point. But I will argue that you're suggesting a level of risk that really isn't there. If you're a school teacher, or a tutor, or a Scout leader, or any other person that comes into contact with kids, you face the same risk. And I don't think any of these occupations are suffering from a wave of false accusations.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I won't argue this point. But I will argue that you're suggesting a level of risk that really isn't there. If you're a school teacher, or a tutor, or a Scout leader, or any other person that comes into contact with kids, you face the same risk. And I don't think any of these occupations are *suffering from a wave of false accusations.*


You are correct! The odds are minimal: but in the remote situation where the odds go against you, your life will never be the same. It matters not your innocence.

When I was young an adult could easily strike up an innocent off the cuff conversation with an unrelated juvenile. This is never done today. Adults do not even look a young stranger in the face when passing by.

I personally would rather be accused of holding up a bank (which I could later prove to be ridiculous) then to be accused of doing something inapropriate with a young person.

Just had Trick or Treat night at my house. When I was a kid we went into the houses. And our parents were never along to watch us go door to door.

Try that in this day and age.

Don't give Uber rides to juvies!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DucatiDan said:


> If you are accused by an underage person (male/female) of any type of sexual/predator offense and it is later proven that you are completely innocent (and even were set up) you still lose.
> 
> There is no way that you will ever be vindicated. Even video proof of your total innocence and even financial restitution by court order........ will leave you tainted for life.
> 
> ...


As long as we're playing the 'what if' game, let's be honest with one another and recognize that any pax at any time could do that to a person. Age makes no difference. I guess if I operated with that sort of fear and paranoia in my life, I wouldn't get out of bed most days. Just be smart and be prepared.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> As long as we're playing the 'what if' game, let's be honest with one another and recognize that any pax at any time could do that to a person. *Age makes no difference.* I guess if I operated with that sort of fear and paranoia in my life, I wouldn't get out of bed most days. Just be smart and be prepared.


I will disagree with that my friend.

Dan


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DucatiDan said:


> I will disagree with that my friend.
> 
> Dan


Of that I have no doubt. I'm merely being prudent. See, but if you were truly concerned with your welfare, you'd properly insure yourself before taking to the streets, like I have.


----------



## DucatiDan (Jul 26, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Of that I have no doubt. I'm merely being prudent. See, but if you were truly concerned with your welfare, you'd properly insure yourself before taking to the streets, like I have.


Try to find a book written by Gavin deBecker called "The Gift of Fear".

It is useful in many ways.

Dan


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

iDriveNashville said:


> So, because you're a female and consider yourself immune from false allegations (ps you're not), you assume the false allegation that is over blown, despite the fact there was a cabbie in Ontario, i think it was? , who was accused just because he wouldn't let girls smoke in his cab? So us males should completely discount the fact it happened.
> 
> Yeah thanks for your advice, I'll make sure my dashcams are running, thanks.
> 
> ...


^^^
Plain and simple case of the police not wanting to get involved in what they might think is a 'chicken shit' case by the driver. 
If those ****s would have filed charges and then the cops saw the video then that would have been filing a false police report after which they probably would have made an arrest.... but by that point the driver would probably have already been in cuffs. 
Either way you can't seem to win.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

DucatiDan said:


> Try to find a book written by Gavin deBecker called "The Gift of Fear".
> 
> It is useful in many ways.
> 
> Dan


I read it shortly after it's release 15+ years ago. I took issue with much of it. It was interesting but terribly limiting as a guide for life. Yes, the fight-or-flight response has served our species well for many millennia. But basing every action or decision point on fear is no way to live one's life. Doing so would make it pretty difficult to get out of bed in the morning.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Has anyone out there had an adverse effect from carrying an unaccompanied minor? This is fun conjecture, but is there a real world case we could examine? We could all be entirely misguided on this issue. How about thehappytypist ? Are you still here and have any insights?

I'd happily drive youngsters if I had confidence GUber wouldn't sharpen the barbs and run it up my forth point of contact.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> DD I know you are not a troll so, maybe you are misunderstanding me. A rational person wishing to not violate the law would adhere to this. Because it is not just a policy, but a matter of "operating legally".
> 
> Does your State or municipalities have rules that regulate "commercial vehicle for hire"?
> 
> ...


^^^
What "law" is being violated?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

1) Proper insurance. 
2) Dual channel dashcam 
3) Don't misbehave 

Any questions?
Excellent!


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> What "law" is being violated?


I've made my points in these posts here. Agree or disagree I'm not going to repeat myself.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> I've made my points in these posts here. Agree or disagree I'm not going to repeat myself.


^^^
All my comment was supposed to question is that if you know the law so well then you must have the number of the statute at hand for quick reference. 
All I know is that I've been driving this one kid to his academy since he was 12 and now 15, and also his sister who has graduated and now in college. 
No statute on the books.... at least not in my state and the parents have booked a permanent pick-up for years. 
Yes, you have made points, but unsubstantiated ones.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

YOU are an independent contractor...you are going to do what you wish. However, there are some seniors in high schools who are 18. You may ask to see their ID if it is in question. If they refuse. Just cancel the ride...move on. Don't be so desperate that you put yourself in a liability situation. Be smart. If you pick up someone and discover they are underage mid trip...well...that is a bummer. I get them to their destination, give them a 1 star and report how I learned of their age. The saddest part, PARENTS....Parents are using us to tote their teenagers around because they are preoccupied. I could give a rats a** if they get their account suspended. They are selfish enough to abuse us, put us in a very liable situation, and endanger their own children. I see it as "child endangerment" and they should be prosecuted for it. But good luck with that.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I just don't understand all the fuss. So a 15 y/o kid needs a ride home from school by a hired driver who's been background-checked... and that's "child endangerment?" Good grief!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ms J said:


> YOU are an independent contractor...you are going to do what you wish. However, there are some seniors in high schools who are 18. You may ask to see their ID if it is in question. If they refuse. Just cancel the ride...move on. Don't be so desperate that you put yourself in a liability situation. Be smart. If you pick up someone and discover they are underage mid trip...well...that is a bummer. I get them to their destination, give them a 1 star and report how I learned of their age. The saddest part, PARENTS....Parents are using us to tote their teenagers around because they are preoccupied. I could give a rats a** if they get their account suspended. They are selfish enough to abuse us, put us in a very liable situation, and endanger their own children. I see it as "child endangerment" and they should be prosecuted for it. But good luck with that.


I do a lot of business at a nearby boarding school. This kids are some of my best passengers, and NO, putting them in my car does not constitute "child endangerment." This a silly notion. In fact, the administration of the school recommends that students user Uber when traveling off campus. The school also encourages the parents to get Uber accounts for their kids. That just makes sense, especially since most of these kids come from hundreds or thousands of miles away and students are not permitted to have automobiles on campus.
The issue of unaccompanied minors is more of an issue for the drivers who are driving around inadequately insured, which is the vast majority of drivers. But as long as you have solid livery insurance and a dual channel dashcam, there is no more risk ferrying a kid than an adult. No sense cutting your own profits, right? But for the love of God, make sure you have adequate insurance, regardless of who you carry in your hoopty.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I do a lot of business at a nearby boarding school. This kids are some of my best passengers, and NO, putting them in my car does not constitute "child endangerment." This a silly notion. In fact, the administration of the school recommends that students user Uber when traveling off campus. The school also encourages the parents to get Uber accounts for their kids. That just makes sense, especially since most of these kids come from hundreds or thousands of miles away and students are not permitted to have automobiles on campus.
> The issue of unaccompanied minors is more of an issue for the drivers who are driving around inadequately insured, which is the vast majority of drivers. But as long as you have solid livery insurance and a dual channel dashcam, there is no more risk ferrying a kid than an adult. No sense cutting your own profits, right? But for the love of God, make sure you have adequate insurance, regardless of who you carry in your hoopty.


I don't think its silly and thank you for sharing, because Uber needs to know that this place of business is violating their rider policies. Great idea to post it on here like no Uber is watching...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Ms J said:


> I don't think its silly and thank you for sharing, because Uber needs to know that this place of business is violating their rider policies. Great idea to post it on here like no Uber is watching...


You think Uber is unaware that high school-age kids regularly use the service? It's like the cigarette companies trying to hook the young ones.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ms J said:


> I don't think its silly and thank you for sharing, because Uber needs to know that this place of business is violating their rider policies. Great idea to post it on here like no Uber is watching...


Uber doesn't give a rat's ass who rides, as long as they pay. You know that as well as I do. Yes, Uber says no unaccompanied minors. But has any driver EVER been bounced simply for transporting a kid? I will venture not. That policy in the TOS is merely CYA so it's NBD to flout it.


----------



## Ms J (Apr 3, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Uber doesn't give a rat's ass who rides, as long as they pay. You know that as well as I do. Yes, Uber says no unaccompanied minors. But has any driver EVER been bounced simply for transporting a kid? I will venture not. That policy in the TOS is merely CYA so it's NBD to flout it.


Which is why you should cancel it and move on.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Ms J said:


> Which is why you should cancel it and move on.


Why would I do that? In the case of my boarding school riders, most of these kids have been well schooled in the art of tipping. Why would I pass up polite passengers who tip? As an IC that would be entirely foolish of me. And I'm not big on foolish.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> All my comment was supposed to question is that if you know the law so well then you must have the number of the statute at hand for quick reference.
> All I know is that I've been driving this one kid to his academy since he was 12 and now 15, and also his sister who has graduated and now in college.
> No statute on the books.... at least not in my state and the parents have booked a permanent pick-up for years.
> Yes, you have made points, but unsubstantiated ones.


GUber On guy!


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Has anyone out there had an adverse effect from carrying an unaccompanied minor? This is fun conjecture, but is there a real world case we could examine? We could all be entirely misguided on this issue. How about thehappytypist ? Are you still here and have any insights?
> 
> I'd happily drive youngsters if I had confidence GUber wouldn't sharpen the barbs and run it up my forth point of contact.


I haven't heard of any incidents during trips with unaccompanied minors. But it's up to you to transport them or not - you won't get in trouble for cancelling on them for being underage.


----------



## yoyodyne (Oct 17, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Good grief!


Well said, Charlie Brown.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

thehappytypist said:


> I haven't heard of any incidents during trips with unaccompanied minors. But it's up to you to transport them or not - you won't get in trouble for cancelling on them for being underage.


Not worried about getting in trouble for canceling. Worried about the consequences of having an accident with one in the vehicle. Is Uber going to disavow that we are in a legal instance of transport under their TNP platform?


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

This really is one of those risk vs reward situations Uber puts us in all to often. Profiling and stereotyping combined with common sense works really well in this situation. I 'unknowingly' drive minors on occasion because Uber does not require us or train us to check ID, but I also cancel these rides on occasion. If you consider the risks of a worst case scenario it makes scense to card every rider, but your rating would drop so fast you'd be deactivated in a week.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Let's look at this from another point of view. Uber proclaims itself a disrupter and moves into markets flaunting existing laws. 

Then why do they expressly prohibit UMs on their platform? You'll notice they do NOT make an exception for the commercially licensed service tiers. Uber seems to care very little for regulation so why does this concern them?

Uber exhibits little regard for their IC partners, so we can presume they are doing this to CYA and not cover ours.

In conclusion, if Uber is concerned about a "rule" then that gives me pause. Why do they seem to care so much if we should happen to have an unaccompanied minors in our cars that they have to explicitly prohibit it in the Rider Agreement, yet conveniently leave this exclusion out of the Partner Agreement. 

Did they simply "forget" to address this point in our "contact"? Perhaps I am making a mountain out of a molehill. And I never said I am an expert in any law. I am saying we may be violating our partner agreement with Uber by taking UMs. IDK for sure.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

So the cops would believe that one man tried to rape four women at the same time.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Not worried about getting in trouble for canceling. Worried about the consequences of having an accident with one in the vehicle. Is Uber going to disavow that we are in a legal instance of transport under their TNP platform?


I'll never claim to be an expert on the insurance thing because that's above my pay grade since claims people are office only and all accidents are handled by the incident response team. However, I've never heard that you _wouldn't_ be covered. Logically you would think it wouldn't make a difference but I try to keep logic out of this, seeing as Uber doesn't know the meaning of the word.


----------



## iDriveNashville (Apr 10, 2015)

Ok, the point is getting lost, so I'll try to sum it up:

Uber's ToS state no accompanied minors. 

Your insurance coverage during an uber ride is provided through James River. 

This means James River has vetted Uber's policies, and agreed to provide insurance in that narrow circumstance. 

If you are providing service outside Uber's ToS, you will not be covered by their insurance. Period. 

Now, the other issue is when this will be an issue? 

It will be an issue only if there is a claim of misconduct against the driver, or if there is an at fault crash with an underage rider on board. 

So, if you have a dual channel dashcam, and drive like a professional, no worries.

Otherwise, you're paying Russian roulette.


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

I've had one pick up from a high school. It was a 14 or 15 year old girl. She sat in the front seat and I drove her 3 miles to a nearby library. She played on her phone the whole ride. No issues.

I also picked up a lady who said her 15 year old son uses her Uber account all the time so she can keep track of where he is.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

I had 3 kids today.... they needed to be driven 4 blocks to a fast food chain.... I didn't complain, but they still gave me a 1 star. I should of cancelled when I saw how young they were, either way the account holder got a 1 star from me, and landed on my ban list in des plaines. Hope it was their parents account, they'll never get a pick up now that I dropped their rating to 1 star. Sucks to be the parents of such shitty kids.


----------



## R44KDEN (Jul 7, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> I had 3 kids today.... they needed to be driven 4 blocks to a fast food chain.... I didn't complain, but they still gave me a 1 star. I should of cancelled when I saw how young they were, either way the account holder got a 1 star from me, and landed on my ban list in des plaines. Hope it was their parents account, they'll never get a pick up now that I dropped their rating to 1 star. Sucks to be the parents of such shitty kids.


Dont accept the one star rating from this. Do you have a local Uber office. If so, go in and see them face to face. Lodge a complaint. Even though technically you shouldnt have accepted the ride, their parents should not have let them use their account.


----------



## Sean76 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hey Re44kden,
You know I sent a help request soon as I saw the 1 star tanked my rating from 4.84 to 4.82. The CS rep sent me a message on the Uber driver app saying that it was taken care of. I'm sure they did nothing about it. All it takes is a rider like that to put me offline the rest of the day. I'll check and see where the local chicago office is.
Thanks for advice-


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Sean76 said:


> Hey Re44kden,
> You know I sent a help request soon as I saw the 1 star tanked my rating from 4.84 to 4.82. The CS rep sent me a message on the Uber driver app saying that it was taken care of. I'm sure they did nothing about it. All it takes is a rider like that to put me offline the rest of the day. I'll check and see where the local chicago office is.
> Thanks for advice-


You may need to slow your roll a little. There's no way to know what they gave you or even if they rated.

Spending time on a single rating is a huge waste of time. Go give 5 star rides and forget about it. JMHO.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

CantThrowCantCatch said:


> I picked up a passenger this morning and the destination was to a high school. Thought nothing of it at first, then I felt like I shouldn't have accepted this ride. It was teenager, I guess 16-17 year old girl. Was just wondering what's you guys/Uber protocol on picking up a young passenger (Under 18)?
> 
> Seems like a parent would call an Uber for their child if they missed the school bus, but also they couldv'e just use someone else's account.
> 
> Just was curious to know if some drivers didn't pickup younger paxs?


Bottom line here is, as long as your have a dual-channel dashcam in your car, pick up all paxs. I live near a boarding school. The kids there are encouraged to use Uber when traveling off campus. These youngsters are prompt, courteous, respectful, and most of them have been properly schooled in the art of tipping. I drive enough of them that they have come up with an endearing nickname for me. I also had a rider last year that I drove to her high school every Friday when her dad could not. The Uber age restrictions are pointless to me, so I choose not to follow them. Then again, I'm that way with most rules - tell me why the rule is in place and if it's valid, I'll follow it. Case in point, I have never, ever turned off my cell phone in an airplane. Why? Because the rule has no basis in reality.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

DocT said:


> Search is your friend. In a nutshell, unaccompanied minors are not allowed. If that teenage girl so much as accuses YOU of touching her because she's p!ssed off at her BF, we'll be seeing you on the news.


Cool story. But I can't find a single case where that's ever happened.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Its very simple, it is not allowed unless it is their own account. Not sure what people don't get here. You can do what you want like drive with the doors open, that isn't allowed either. Sad if you need a $10 ride that bad. If they didn't have the policy then you would need to card everyone.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Its very simple, it is not allowed unless it is their own account. Not sure what people don't get here. You can do what you want like drive with the doors open, that isn't allowed either. Sad if you need a $10 ride that bad. If they didn't have the policy then you would need to card everyone.


But until I hear a valid reason for not transporting minors, I will file that rule in the dustbin.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> Its very simple, it is not allowed unless it is their own account. Not sure what people don't get here. You can do what you want like drive with the doors open, that isn't allowed either. Sad if you need a $10 ride that bad. If they didn't have the policy then you would need to card everyone.


When I hear that Uber drivers are being deactivated for transporting minors, then I'll worry about it. You've got a solution in search of a problem.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You can do heroin while driving too, doesn't change the facts that a minor pax is not allowed. Good luck if you think a $10 ride is worth it when you get in an accident or accused of something. Good luck with that dash cam too. lol

*USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

If it's a clearly obvious minor (say under 13) then denying the ride makes sense.
If it's in the grey-area (14-18) and they confirm the name on the account and it's a 4+ rider, I don't see any harm in making the trip. I don't have time to card riders.

The rider is the one breaking the policy. I don't see how Uber can put the burden on the driver to verify the age of their riders. Drivers have enough to deal with as it is.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Not worried about getting in trouble for canceling. Worried about the consequences of having an accident with one in the vehicle.





thehappytypist said:


> I'll never claim to be an expert on the insurance thing because that's above my pay grade since claims people are office only and all accidents are handled by the incident response team. However, I've never heard that you _wouldn't_ be covered.





Hunt to Eat said:


> But until I hear a valid reason for not transporting minors, I will file that rule in the dustbin.





Coachman said:


> When I hear that Uber drivers are being deactivated for transporting minors, then I'll worry about it.


There is NO Liability Insurance Coverage from Uber for transporting Unaccompanied Minors:
*California regulators are taking a hard look at whether kids should be able to ride alone .*


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> There is NO Liability Insurance Coverage from Uber for transporting Unaccompanied Minors:
> *California regulators are taking a hard look at whether kids should be able to ride alone .*
> 
> View attachment 21772


But there's virtually no liability coverage for anyone when using Uber, so what difference does it make how old the pax is?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hunt to Eat said:


> But there's virtually no liability coverage for anyone when using Uber, so what difference does it make how old the pax is?


The Riders do have $1MM in liability coverage from Uber.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If a passenger is injured in your vehicle during a ride, there's about a 100% chance you're going to be deactivated. That said, what would happen in the unlikely event Uber's insurance declines coverage for the passenger? What will happen is the passenger, or the parents of a minor passenger, will sue Uber. You'll probably be named in the lawsuit. But it's not you they're coming after.

And YOU can probably sue Uber for allowing a minor to sign up on the app against their policy, putting you in jeopardy.

In any event, if you injure somebody while Ubering you can say goodbye to your Uber career.

But you won't be on your own in the event of an injured minor. If Uber's insurance declines coverage, make one simple call to your local news station. Now that's a human interest story the media would LOVE to cover. 14 y/o takes Uber ride, gets injured in accident, and Uber won't pay. Not good public relations for Uber. Their lawyers will be rushing over right away to settle.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You're definitely screwed, not sure what there is to discuss? The burden is on you, you picked them up, in your car. The minor does not have an account. Super insurance will never cover you for it, and you'll lose your house and anything you own, over a $10 ride. No thanks. Good luck getting that on the news, oh some donkey picked up a minor and got in an accident and lost their insurance, car and home, over a $10 ride. That might make the news actually. Don't be a donkey, let them know so another donkey doesn't pick them up. Good luck.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Any passenger or his family can and will sue you in the event of an injury or death. Don't expect Uber's $1M insurance guarantee to protect you. A quick search of Uber lawsuits on google shows that the likely course of action in the event of a serious accident is a) Uber deactivates you, b) Uber denies any and all responsibility, and c) Uber and/or Uber's insurance settles for an undisclosed sum. The passenger will probably sue the driver as well, but will likely not pursue it after the settlement because Uber drivers tend to be poor and have few assets to go after.

Expect to be sued by anyone involved in an accident in which you're at fault. Whether they're successful depends more on your level of responsibility/negligence than the age of the rider. If you're grossly negligent they will very likely press charges.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> The Riders do have $1MM in liability coverage from Uber.


So the story goes, but one has to wonder. Safest bet is for drivers to secure their own livery insurance like I have. That way we can transport kids, adults, geriatrics, aliens, millenials, yuppies, puppies, guppies, etc. and be covered.


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> You can do heroin while driving too, doesn't change the facts that a minor pax is not allowed. Good luck if you think a $10 ride is worth it when you get in an accident or accused of something. Good luck with that dash cam too. lol
> 
> *USER REQUIREMENTS AND CONDUCT.*
> The Service is not available for use by persons under the age of 18. You may not authorize third parties to use your Account, and you may not allow persons under the age of 18 to receive transportation or logistics services from Third Party Providers unless they are accompanied by you. You may not assign or otherwise transfer your Account to any other person or entity. You agree to comply with all applicable laws when using the Services, and you may only use the Services for lawful purposes (_e.g._, no transport of unlawful or hazardous materials). You will not in your use of the Services cause nuisance, annoyance, inconvenience, or property damage, whether to the Third Party Provider or any other party. In certain instances you may be asked to provide proof of identity to access or use the Services, and you agree that you may be denied access to or use of the Services if you refuse to provide proof of identity.


Carry your own livery insurance...carry whoever you damn well please. Viola! Problem solved.

And for the record, I never use heroin while I'm driving. That would create a genuine liability that my insurance policy and dashcam wouldn't cover.

But in the final analysis, any pax, any time, any where can say s/he was injured in your car. And if you don't have decent livery insurance and video/audio evidence available, you're in for a helluva hassle.


----------

